# Stowa Antea Pictures - Post them here!



## Apollo83

When researching my Antea I found pictures across many different threads.

I thought it might be a nice idea to collect pictures in one place for the Antea range (like the equivalent prodiver/seatime thread).
To help future purchasers, but also just as a nice gallery to browse!

There are plenty of standard variations and limited editions to post.
So please post your pictures here!

Cheers.


----------



## Apollo83

I'll start the ball rolling with some pictures of the KS:

In the box:







On the Stowa testaf brochure(!):







From the side:







From underside showing the Peseux7001 Movement:







Now an attempt to show the hands/dial colour.
When in bright/high contrast light it tends to look black/white:







When in shade with enough ambient light it looks more blue/cream:







Sometimes it can also look dark grey/silver - but I haven't manage to capture that yet!


----------



## StufflerMike

Mine see Stowa Forum Image Gallery


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

crap. now i want it badly.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

MIne is not a special edition but I'll play:

aP1011109 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aP1011097 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aaP1010193 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aP8271084 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aP8271077 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1010074 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P8161006 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Apollo83

Henry Krinkle said:


> MIne is not a special edition but I'll play:


I was hoping you would post your pics Henry seeing as they were partially responsible for me buying the KS! 

Anyone got any examples of the KS41, 365 & 390?


----------



## anaplian

Apollo83 said:


> I was hoping you would post your pics Henry seeing as they were partially responsible for me buying the KS!
> 
> Anyone got any examples of the KS41, 365 & 390?


Hopefully I should have a 365 to photograph this week - apparently mine is ready ship. It is slightly unfortunate that the KS has really grown on me since I ordered the 365. It's a good thing that there's no auto version of the KS or I'd be regretting my purchase ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schticy

Here's my small collection of Anteas:

from top left 390 day-date black, 390 day date white, KS white, KS 41 white, ks black, 365 date:


_MG_7889-Edit by schticy, on Flickr

my newest - the 390 day-date with the silvered dial:-

_MG_7876-Edit byschticy, on Flickr

Possibly my favourite of all, the black day-date 390:-


_MG_7882-Edit by schticy, on Flickr

The largest, the KS41:

_MG_0043-Edit by schticy, on Flickr

The 365 - for me the proportions on this one are the best:


_MG_7349-Edit-Edit - Copy by schticy, on Flickr

details on the 365:


_MG_6686-Edit - Copy by schticy, on Flickr

last but not least, the super-thin antea KS:

_MG_7240 by schticy, on Flickr

_MG_7173 by schticy, on Flickr


----------



## Apollo83

schticy said:


> Here's my small collection of Anteas:
> from top left 390 day-date black, 390 day date white, KS white, KS 41 white, ks black, 365 date:


Wow, schticy's 'small' collection almost single-handedly completes the standard collection!
(Plus I love the easy size comparison in the display case)
What are we missing? KS41 Schwarz, 390 Date.

Plus no special editions yet and I know there are loads out there...


----------



## Tony Abbate

Here are mine.


----------



## spronston

Here are mine:

Group pic:








Individual pics:


----------



## Kid_A

amazing collection.....



spronston said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Group pic:
> View attachment 1465971
> 
> 
> Individual pics:
> View attachment 1465972
> 
> View attachment 1465974
> 
> View attachment 1465975
> 
> View attachment 1465976


----------



## Kid_A

antea handaufzug l.e.


----------



## petethegreek

Antea 365 -- just arrived via fed-ex. Wow. I'm really enjoying this watch. I was surprised how thick the mesh bracelet is...not over powering but is of very high quality.

The size is just right. For reference my wrist is 16.85cm or 6.6 inches.


----------



## kentlinardi

my baby!










Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## evanr

petethegreek said:


> Antea 365 -- just arrived via fed-ex. Wow. I'm really enjoying this watch. I was surprised how thick the mesh bracelet is...not over powering but is of very high quality.
> 
> The size is just right. For reference my wrist is 16.85cm or 6.6 inches.


Glad to see I'm not the only one that opted for the mesh bracelet--looking good!


----------



## anaplian

I've also ordered it on mesh - as well as a spare black croco. I'm a little worried that the mesh will look a little too showy or ostentatious in the flesh though. 

Anyway, FedEx says that it's now been delivered to my home so it's going to be a long commute home...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless

Here are (almost) all my Anteas:

Antea Trio.......and more

Current versions, older ones and vintage models of my favourite watch,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Kid_A

volker, that's a fabulous collection!


----------



## Orsoni

Antea 365 with light brown croco strap.



On 8 inch wrist


----------



## Michael81

Great photos, everyone. This is definitely going to be my next watch. It is a true beauty. The no-logo Flieger and the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage are (theoretically) on their way, but when June rolls around, it's all systems go on the Antea front.

I have some questions for Antea owners who frequent these forums; this seems a decent place to put them. The leather straps provided by Stowa seem to be a little flimsy and of fairly middling quality. Would you agree with that assessment? If so: what would be a good replacement? I was thinking Horween Shell Cordovan. Or perhaps something more smart-casual? These are the questions which keep me up at night.


----------



## Kid_A

honestly, I am quite satisfied with both my stowa straps - both classic antea black leather strap and grey crocodile are pretty reliable and comfortable...



Mike Hero said:


> Great photos, everyone. This is definitely going to be my next watch. It is a true beauty. The no-logo Flieger and the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage are (theoretically) on their way, but when June rolls around, it's all systems go on the Antea front.
> 
> I have some questions for Antea owners who frequent these forums; this seems a decent place to put them. The leather straps provided by Stowa seem to be a little flimsy and of fairly middling quality. Would you agree with that assessment? If so: what would be a good replacement? I was thinking Horween Shell Cordovan. Or perhaps something more smart-casual? These are the questions which keep me up at night.


----------



## inlieu

Mike Hero said:


> I have some questions for Antea owners who frequent these forums; this seems a decent place to put them. The leather straps provided by Stowa seem to be a little flimsy and of fairly middling quality. Would you agree with that assessment? If so: what would be a good replacement? I was thinking Horween Shell Cordovan. Or perhaps something more smart-casual? These are the questions which keep me up at night.


I've never worn my Stowa strap because I purchased a Horween shell cordovan for it and swapped it out when I received my Antea. The Stowa strap does seem to be of good quality though. I picked up a black and a brown shell cordovan strap at Uhrband24 for a really good price.


----------



## evanr

My Antea 365 on milanese just arrived yesterday! The strap is too short due to a mix-up, but Stowa responded promptly and is sending me additional links. I can't wait to start wearing it and getting some better pictures.


----------



## Michael81

So jealous. Now the Stowa website is saying they will only be available at the end of July. I don' know if I can wait that long. Maybe I should just save up a bit more and get the Nomos Tangomat in ruthenium. *sigh*


----------



## Wile

Nice ones everyone. Especially good to see those special editions.


----------



## Wile




----------



## Wile

Mike Hero said:


> Great photos, everyone. This is definitely going to be my next watch. It is a true beauty. The no-logo Flieger and the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage are (theoretically) on their way, but when June rolls around, it's all systems go on the Antea front.
> 
> I have some questions for Antea owners who frequent these forums; this seems a decent place to put them. The leather straps provided by Stowa seem to be a little flimsy and of fairly middling quality. Would you agree with that assessment? If so: what would be a good replacement? I was thinking Horween Shell Cordovan. Or perhaps something more smart-casual? These are the questions which keep me up at night.





Mike Hero said:


> So jealous. Now the Stowa website is saying they will only be available at the end of July. I don' know if I can wait that long. Maybe I should just save up a bit more and get the Nomos Tangomat in ruthenium. *sigh*


Tervetuloa foorumille Mike Sankari (welcome to the forum Mike Hero). Well I remember I thought this same, Stowa vs Nomos. I think Stowa has that special type of emotion with it, because you can feel how it was hand built by Jörg and his team. Nomos for me feels a bit colder, of course I have a strong relationship with my Stowa because I wear it almost every day. My dad has one Nomos (Zürich) and it's a masterful piece of watch engineering of course. In the end, up to a very personal decision.

And, about the straps you asked. Well I must admit my Stowa strap went bad after 3,5 years of use. I replaced it with a similar black leather Nomos strap (just because my dad one to spare). I btw think it's a nice add on to buy a new strap regurarly. For a couple of my watches I have a few strap to change depending on the mood.

Still have to add, Antea is a great model because you can use it everywhere. It casual and also it works with a suit if needed. The lug-ends are very impressive and unique.


----------



## GX9901

Here's my KS mounted on a brown shell cordovan strap:


----------



## Kid_A

great strap choice....



GX9901 said:


> Here's my KS mounted on a brown shell cordovan strap:


----------



## Michael81

Wile said:


> Tervetuloa foorumille Mike Sankari (welcome to the forum Mike Hero). Well I remember I thought this same, Stowa vs Nomos. I think Stowa has that special type of emotion with it, because you can feel how it was hand built by Jörg and his team. Nomos for me feels a bit colder, of course I have a strong relationship with my Stowa because I wear it almost every day. My dad has one Nomos (Zürich) and it's a masterful piece of watch engineering of course. In the end, up to a very personal decision.
> 
> And, about the straps you asked. Well I must admit my Stowa strap went bad after 3,5 years of use. I replaced it with a similar black leather Nomos strap (just because my dad one to spare). I btw think it's a nice add on to buy a new strap regurarly. For a couple of my watches I have a few strap to change depending on the mood.
> 
> Still have to add, Antea is a great model because you can use it everywhere. It casual and also it works with a suit if needed. The lug-ends are very impressive and unique.


Kiitos paljon, Wile (thanks very much, Wile). I lean towards the Stowa for similar reasons. It definitely seems more versatile. Versatility is good. Especially here in Finland, where formality is not exactly commonplace. Cost is, of course, also a factor; spending €2200+ on a watch is quite extravagant on my salary.

I was actually thinking of switching to the Nomos strap. The subtle contrast stitching and smooth surface is what sealed the deal for me. It looks to be of a much higher quality than Stowa's stock one. Of course, this is all just mental gymnastics at this point, given that the Antea will only be available again in late July. (Unless someone here wants to offload one, of course.)

These lead-in times are just maddening. I think I'm going to have to purchase a Steinhart GMT to tide me over in the meantime before they also sell out.

And great photo! Nice watch, and nice car.


----------



## Wile

Mike Hero said:


> Kiitos paljon, Wile (thanks very much, Wile). I lean towards the Stowa for similar reasons. It definitely seems more versatile. Versatility is good. Especially here in Finland, where formality is not exactly commonplace. Cost is, of course, also a factor; spending €2200+ on a watch is quite extravagant on my salary.
> 
> I was actually thinking of switching to the Nomos strap. The subtle contrast stitching and smooth surface is what sealed the deal for me. It looks to be of a much higher quality than Stowa's stock one. Of course, this is all just mental gymnastics at this point, given that the Antea will only be available again in late July. (Unless someone here wants to offload one, of course.)
> 
> These lead-in times are just maddening. I think I'm going to have to purchase a Steinhart GMT to tide me over in the meantime before they also sell out.
> 
> And great photo! Nice watch, and nice car.


Stowa is a great especially in it's price/quality ratio. Compared to many other similar watch makers, Stowa has been a bargain. Of course they have now raised their prices like the other manufacturers also, but Stowa has a cult status definitely. You should check regurarly for example chrono24.de if thinking of buying a used one. And, when I ordered mine 2009 I had to wait like 6 months. But when the watch finally arrived, it was worth it. Think how easy is just go to a shop and buy some basic Tag Heuer or something... it's just not so special feeling than waiting a watch that has been made basically just for you and finally arrives after months of waiting.

The Nomos strap is much softer leather than Stowa's original and therefore sits better on your wrist.

And thanks, it is a 1956 VW. The dial goes nice with the ivory knobs and steering wheel


----------



## brainless

Wile said:


> 1)..............but Stowa has a cult status definitely.
> 
> 2) And thanks, it is a 1956 VW. The dial goes nice with the ivory knobs and steering wheel


Hello Wile,

you mentioned two reasons why you should get to know a nice and little ladies watch:



















Such a watch was given as a reward to people that went with their VW more than 100.000 km. I date this watch back to the late fifties.

Regards,

Volker ;-)

PS: I hope to be able to show a gent's watch from VW soon....
Preview:


----------



## Bradjhomes

Mine is in customs. Can't wait to post here so I don't feel so jealous


----------



## StufflerMike

Customs ? from Germany to UK, Why's that ?


----------



## Bradjhomes

stuffler said:


> Customs ? from Germany to UK, Why's that ?


Because it was purchased from a member here rather than direct from Stowa.


----------



## Wile

brainless said:


> Hello Wile,
> 
> you mentioned two reasons why you should get to know a nice and little ladies watch:
> 
> Such a watch was given as a reward to people that went with their VW more than 100.000 km. I date this watch back to the late fifties.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Volker ;-)
> 
> PS: I hope to be able to show a gent's watch from VW soon....
> Preview:


Thank you very much for sharing! Nice watch and a great story, which is something I didn't know yet. Must be a gift of a VW service that people wouldn't buy new cars but use their services instead  What a great link between Stowa and VW - now wearing Antea when driving my Typ 1 is even more special.

Looking forward of seeing the pictures of the other VW watch!


----------



## anaplian

Here's a few of my new Antea 365...


----------



## Kid_A

still deeply in love...


----------



## potatohai

my KS. like the *Bauhaus style.*


----------



## petethegreek

I've been wearing my 365 Antea on the bracelet but can't seem to bond with the 18/16 leather strap. The 16mm tang buckle and section looks too small for me. Last night I decided to notch an older 20/18 strap to 18/18. What do you think?

In the spirit of the thread...


----------



## arcanum

Tony Abbate said:


> Here are mine.











Beware of sharks little black forest lady, you are not a prodiver.


----------



## Kid_A

very nice a classic piece....



potatohai said:


> View attachment 1486891
> View attachment 1486892
> my KS. like the *Bauhaus style.*


----------



## potatohai

thanks man


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Wile

Super nice one Brad! For some reason I don't remember seeing this edition before. Could you give more info? Really liking.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Wile said:


> Super nice one Brad! For some reason I don't remember seeing this edition before. Could you give more info? Really liking.


I believe it is a one off (though it could be from a very short production run as the dial says 01/30). In short, it was made available in Stowa's adventskalender last year. For more info, see this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/unicorn-club-whos-member-1028457.html#post7806016


----------



## brainless

The name is _Antea INOX 1_

It was edited in a batch of only 25 pieces, celebrating the opening of the new two-story Stowa building in 07/2012:










Only visitors, having pre ordered, could pick them up at the open day in Engelsbrand.
Case and movement are the regular Antea versions (39 mm diameter / ETA 2824-2)
The dial is made of stainless steel, according to the facade of the building, the "Watchs' Cathedral":

This is, how it was presented:

































At 333,- € only it was a real bargain,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes

Thank you very much Volker. It's great to have some information about it. A bargain indeed!
So, do I have #1 then from the looks of the dial?

Edit: the ones you posted look slightly different. The text between 5 and 6 o'clock is slightly different, but the main difference seems to be that mine has a date window at 6 o'clock. Were there several varieties in this series?


----------



## Kid_A

perfect looking strap. gives the watch kinda wild look)


petethegreek said:


> I've been wearing my 365 Antea on the bracelet but can't seem to bond with the 18/16 leather strap. The 16mm tang buckle and section looks too small for me. Last night I decided to notch an older 20/18 strap to 18/18. What do you think?
> 
> In the spirit of the thread...


----------



## Apollo83

Bradjhomes said:


> Thank you very much Volker. It's great to have some information about it. A bargain indeed!
> So, do I have #1 then from the looks of the dial?
> Edit: the ones you posted look slightly different. The text between 5 and 6 o'clock is slightly different, but the main difference seems to be that mine has a date window at 6 o'clock. Were there several varieties in this series?


Index design is different too - different enough to be a different series I think...

Wouldn't it be great if there was an option for custom dial design...
Same Antea underneath, but you could pick from:
Dial colour = Silver/ White/ Cream/ Grey/ Brown/ Blue/ Black
Hands/Index colour = Black / White / Lume / Silver / Blued
Index design = Hours only, Long Hours short minutes, hours with long 3 6 9 12, Arabic numerals, Roman Numerals, etc.
Logo = Old, New, None
etc.

You could choose your own permutation - or more likely permutation*s*!

Ok thinking about the potential for buying too many watches... maybe it would be a bad idea


----------



## Wile

brainless said:


> The name is _Antea INOX 1_
> 
> It was edited in a batch of only 25 pieces, celebrating the opening of the new two-story Stowa building in 07/2012:


Yes, thank you very much Volker. Good info and also thanks for the pictures. I'm sure everyone who ever got that watch, must be proud of their limited editions. Now I wish I was there. Been to Pforzheim couple of times but never went to Stowa. Need to fix that some day.

I like how the light acts on the circular brushed surface from different views, in fact making like a hourglass shape 



Apollo83 said:


> Wouldn't it be great if there was an option for custom dial design...
> Same Antea underneath, but you could pick from:
> Dial colour = Silver/ White/ Cream/ Grey/ Brown/ Blue/ Black
> Hands/Index colour = Black / White / Lume / Silver / Blued
> Index design = Hours only, Long Hours short minutes, hours with long 3 6 9 12, Arabic numerals, Roman Numerals, etc.
> Logo = Old, New, None
> etc.


For me it sounds like a good idea. But maybe a different lineup, something new, but still a elegant watch with lots of options for customization as you said - something we've seen before with Seatime but totally different kind of watch with affordable price. And of course a simulator on the website, to make your own dream Stowa and then order it. Nothing like Swatch though, but something special. No question, it would be a success with a price of under 500€.


----------



## BebopLD

The difficulty of doing something like that from the company's perspective is that it would mean either that the dials would need to be individually custom made to-order, or each component part would have to be produced in such great numbers that the watch makers could freely mix and match while filling each order...

... both of which would almost definitely have the unfortunate effect of dramatically ratcheting up the cost of production and sale of the watch, possibly putting it into an entirely new price category from where it has historically (in relative terms...) resided.

Though it would definitely be cool!

A white or light cream dial with navy blue numerals, blued hour and minute hands and a silver small seconds would be pretty lust-worthy lol.


----------



## brainless

Bradjhomes said:


> Thank you very much Volker. It's great to have some information about it. A bargain indeed!
> So, do I have #1 then from the looks of the dial?
> 
> Edit: *the ones you posted look slightly different.* The text between 5 and 6 o'clock is slightly different, but the main difference seems to be that mine has a date window at 6 o'clock. Were there several varieties in this series?


I'm so sorry Brad!

I didn't look as precisely as I should have done: They are two different watches indeed.
Your version is a totally new one for me............and I own about a dozen of different ANTEAs.

Maybe it is a prototype watch.
What is written on your dial?
Mine reads:










1. line: _No5_
2. line: _INOX - LIMITIERT 25 STÜCK_ (translated: inox - limited 25 pieces)

Did you get the original aluminum box and the Stowa booklet?









Regards,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes

Mine just has one line

INOX 2 LIMITIERT NO 01/30









It suggests this is a second INOX series, limited to 30. However, I can't find anything about this potential second series, but plenty about the first one.

I am therefore assuming that, because this is 01, this is a prototype for something that didn't make it into production.

I have the box and booklet so I'll see if that sheds any light on it this evening.


----------



## spronston

Here is the page from the adventskalender. Unfortunately it does not give very much information:


----------



## brainless

Many thanks spronston,

I copied your post for my Antea archive,



Volker ;-)


----------



## LHF1120

I love the Bauhaus styling...I'm still tempted to grab one or a Nomos.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Thanks spronston. It does say prototype, so I guess that means it's the only one. 

I did email stowa previously to ask if they did actually have plans to make it in the future. They said no.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Apollo83

Looking good...

Obviously the Limited Edition super heroes would choose for flying over roof tops...
Only 2 mins until the high speed train reaches the end of the line ;-)



Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1499210


----------



## Wile

Bradjhomes said:


> picture


Nice one! Interesting strap also, fits very well with the prototype. Could you put another picture where the strap is clearly visible?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Wile said:


> Nice one! Interesting strap also, fits very well with the prototype. Could you put another picture where the strap is clearly visible?


----------



## Wile

Thank you very much Brad! Stylish pic. I like the 'unfinished' look on the strap, as the watch itself is a prototype so a perfect fit I would say  Congrats!


----------



## Justin Stacks

Nice pics!

This is really making me want to add a Stowa to the collection!

How about pics of the see through backs.

Can anyone tell me if the Antea also use blue screws in the back or which models do?


----------



## spronston

Justin Stacks said:


> ...How about pics of the see through backs?...


Here's a pic of the back of my Stowa Antea 390 (mine has an ETA movement rather then the Soprod movement currently used):










Justin Stacks said:


> ...Can anyone tell me if the Antea also use blue screws in the back or which models do?


Movement details are available on Stowa's website in the "technical data" tab for each model - e.g. movement details for the Antea 390:

Caliber: Soprod A 10
Mechanism: automatic
Half vibrations per hour: 28,000 A/H
Function: hour, minutes, date and central second complication
Power Reserve: approximately 42 hours
Number o jewels: 25 synthetic rubies
Finish: Rhodium coated, blued screws, Còte de Genève decorative pattern, Geneva Stripes, circular graining, golden STOWA engraving


----------



## Bradjhomes

My ETA isn't as nicely decorated


----------



## brainless

This is another see through back:










It's a handind mvt. DUROWE 7420 (NOS from the seventies)

This is the watch's face:










It was made in 2007, celebrating the 80. anniversary of Stowa,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Steppy

brainless said:


> This is another see through back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a handind mvt. DUROWE 7420 (NOS from the seventies)
> 
> This is the watch's face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was made in 2007, celebrating the 80. anniversary of Stowa,
> 
> Volker ;-)


Gorgeous Movement


----------



## Justin Stacks

spronston said:


> Here's a pic of the back of my Stowa Antea 390 (mine has an ETA movement rather then the Soprod movement currently used):
> 
> Movement details are available on Stowa's website in the "technical data" tab for each model - e.g. movement details for the Antea 390:
> 
> Caliber: Soprod A 10
> Mechanism: automatic
> Half vibrations per hour: 28,000 A/H
> Function: hour, minutes, date and central second complication
> Power Reserve: approximately 42 hours
> Number o jewels: 25 synthetic rubies
> Finish: Rhodium coated, blued screws, Còte de Genève decorative pattern, Geneva Stripes, circular graining, golden STOWA engraving


Thx for the info pics and info!

Can you please tell me a little more about the Museum Edition specifically as I found one for sale. Just trying to do as much research as possible as I also found an auction site in China selling knockoffs and want to ensure I'm getting the real thing.

This Museum Edition that is being sold was bought in 2007, but is not an Anniversary Edition. It doesn't have blue screws in the back either (is that normal?)

Can you give me some insight into how much this watch would have cost back in '07, and what a "fair" value would be today? It's difficult to gauge sine there hasn't been a lot of second hand Museum Edition pieces sold in the last couple of years.

Any info is is much appreciated! Cheers.


----------



## spronston

Justin Stacks said:


> Thx for the info pics and info!
> 
> Can you please tell me a little more about the Museum Edition specifically as I found one for sale. Just trying to do as much research as possible as I also found an auction site in China selling knockoffs and want to ensure I'm getting the real thing.
> 
> This Museum Edition that is being sold was bought in 2007, but is not an Anniversary Edition. It doesn't have blue screws in the back either (is that normal?)
> 
> Can you give me some insight into how much this watch would have cost back in '07, and what a "fair" value would be today? It's difficult to gauge sine there hasn't been a lot of second hand Museum Edition pieces sold in the last couple of years.
> 
> Any info is is much appreciated! Cheers.


My understanding (an hopefully someone will correct me if I am mistaken) is that Museum Edition simply means it is the current modern version of the original 1930s Antea. Museum Edition does not, in itself, signify that a particular Antea is from a limited edition run. For example; as you can see, "Edition Museum" appears on the caseback of my Antea posted above but it this is just a standard 390 model which I purchased in 2011.

So the "Museum Edition" you are looking at may just be a standard Antea. It would require something other than just "Museum Edition" to make it a limited edition. There have been many limited editions of the Antea - details of some can be found here.

I am unable to provide information on whether or not blued screws were used in Anteas in 2007, nor any information on prices.


----------



## brainless

Hello Justin,

'Edition Museum ' was used since first Anteas were being made in 2002. It's no special quality mark.
Let me say, I don't know any Antea being not provided with that engraving (special editions may be excluded).

Actually I own 11 different Anteas and they all wear "Edition Museum" (some of them here: Antea Trio.......and more ).

As long as "your" watch is a serial one with date window at "6" and no blued hands, the price in Germany was 330,- €, incl. 19% VAT, in 2007:

















In my ' Price list 2007 / 2008, Germany ' there are blued screws mentioned as standard. Blued hands meant plus 50,- €, COSC meant plus 210,- €, deployment strap plus 35,- €, alligator strap plus 110,- € and a steel bracelet 'milanaise' for plus 130,- €.
You see, their prices didn't change very much in the last 8 years - aside from the price increases by ETA and other movement makers.

But, *why* do you care about that former list price? 
Today you will have to accept an offer or leave it, no matter what the original price was.
Stowa isn't Rolex - but many Stowa watches you better (and less expensive) bought when they were edited.

Two weeks ago I got an offer more than double the amount I paid originally for this watch:









It is a "Flieger Original L.E." with central second's hand from 2008. I paid a little bit more than 1.000,-€ when picking it up at Engelsbrand in 2008.
No, I won't part with it because it is wonderful to look at,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Apollo83

Brainless - you have a real problem... buying so many Stowas...

Of course, our problem is jealousy.

That Unitas looks great - please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## brainless

Don't be jealous, just delight in a little story.

Act one:

_This is the key to my bank deposit box_










Act two:
_
This is the key fob of my key to my bank deposit box. 
Why ANTEA?? Are there any reasons for??_










Act three:

_There are 10 reasons for using *this* keyfob..........._

K800_Antea und Digital 031

To learn what reasons there are, you will have to look at: Antea Trio.......and more

Start at line 5 / first pic and follow through the adjoining 15 acts. 

Translation will come as soon as I will return from my vacation.

Have fun,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Apollo83

brainless said:


> This is the key fob of my key to my bank deposit box.
> Why ANTEA?? Are there any reasons for??[/I]


Well I was really hoping for your sake that Antea was the name of your wife/partner...
After following your links I can see your problem is worse than I first thought! 

Wow. Superb collection.

Have a great vacation.


----------



## flappylove

brainless said:


> Don't be jealous, just delight in a little story.
> 
> Act one:
> 
> _This is the key to my bank deposit box_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act two:
> _
> This is the key fob of my key to my bank deposit box.
> Why ANTEA?? Are there any reasons for??_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act three:
> 
> _There are 10 reasons for using *this* keyfob..........._
> 
> K800_Antea und Digital 031
> 
> To learn what reasons there are, you will have to look at: Antea Trio.......and more
> 
> Start at line 5 / first pic and follow through the adjoining 15 acts.
> 
> Translation will come as soon as I will return from my vacation.
> 
> Have fun,
> 
> Volker ;-)


You have a problem!
As do i&#8230; (my problem is envy, but yours is something else entirely.) 
A great collection


----------



## potatohai

brainless said:


> This is another see through back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a handind mvt. DUROWE 7420 (NOS from the seventies)
> 
> This is the watch's face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was made in 2007, celebrating the 80. anniversary of Stowa,
> 
> Volker ;-)


very cute!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Kid_A

VERY CLASSY....


brainless said:


> This is another see through back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a handind mvt. DUROWE 7420 (NOS from the seventies)
> 
> This is the watch's face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was made in 2007, celebrating the 80. anniversary of Stowa,
> 
> Volker ;-)


----------



## Apollo83

Justin Stacks said:


> How about pics of the see through backs.
> Can anyone tell me if the Antea also use blue screws in the back or which models do?


Here's the back of my KS showing Peseux 7001 with blued screws:









Edit:
I wasn't happy with that first one so tried another one on a tripod with better lighting:








And a friend lent me a close-up lens/filter so I gave it a whirl. I hadn't even spotted the 7001 engraving by eye:








And talking of blued things, here is a close-up of the dial and blued hands:








And now I must stop.


----------



## Kid_A

so classic piece.....



Apollo83 said:


> Here's the back of my KS showing Peseux 7001 with blued screws:
> 
> View attachment 1515973


----------



## kentlinardi

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Apollo83

kentlinardi said:


>


I've noticed a nice cloudy day by the window tends to bring out the blue hands on the Antea...

Almost like it knows we need cheering up ;-)


----------



## Kid_A

this nato works amazingly with the watch...


Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1499397


----------



## Kid_A

nowadays....


----------



## Kid_A

and back these days....


----------



## Bradjhomes

Kid_A said:


> this nato works amazingly with the watch...


Not a nato actually. It's a custom denim strap that cloverstraps made for it.


----------



## Kid_A

sorry then, anyway, it looks good on it



Bradjhomes said:


> Not a nato actually. It's a custom denim strap that cloverstraps made for it.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Kid_A said:


> sorry then, anyway, it looks good on it


Thank you, Sir


----------



## BadBlue

KS on a 7 inch wrist


----------



## dhtjr

BadBlue said:


> KS on a 7 inch wrist


Looks fantastic and perfectly sized for your wrist. I assume this is the 35mm KS, right? If so, this puts my mind at ease, and I am confident a 35mm (whether Stowa Antea KS or Nomos Tangente) will be the correct choice for my 6.5 wrist.


----------



## Kid_A

very nice...classy...


BadBlue said:


> KS on a 7 inch wrist


----------



## kentlinardi

My Antea on a Hirsch Gold Brown Merino strap!


































Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## PK-GAT

kentlinardi said:


> My Antea on a Hirsch Gold Brown Merino strap!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500


Nice combo! You may also try Horween Shell Cordovan strap. It's very soft and comfortable.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kentlinardi

PK-GAT said:


> Nice combo! You may also try Horween Shell Cordovan strap. It's very soft and comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


yes I will, the Merino is very soft too, but I'll have to wait for the horween when I pick a nomos to my collection!

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Mouchette

Hey guys, I thought this thread was deserving of a model that was made in limited numbers to commemorate Stowa's 80th anniversary and has a Durowe movement and creme dial. I have enjoyed this watched immensely and I wanted to share:








[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]

Stowa is a great company to deal with and their watches offer one of the best values in mechanical timepieces today. I would buy from them again in the future. Thanks!!!


----------



## Kid_A

stowa antea l.e. handaufzug...

.


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## Bradjhomes

The Antea looks great on that nato.


----------



## Tony Abbate

*STOWA Antea 390 Museum Edition Black*


----------



## Nithy

This is an older photo but here is mine:

Stowa Antea KS









And the back:


----------



## Kid_A

wonderful...


Nithy said:


> This is an older photo but here is mine:
> 
> Stowa Antea KS
> 
> View attachment 1555550
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> View attachment 1555553


----------



## Kid_A

Brad, you are one of few who likes this set up) Orthodox Stowa enthusiasts rather hate this combination))



Bradjhomes said:


> The Antea looks great on that nato.


----------



## kentlinardi

Antea today.


----------



## bttdtt

Antea yesterday


----------



## Henry Krinkle

You say tomato, I say Stowa;

P1012247a by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## spronston

My sweet Poland LE:


----------



## Lars.Fotograf

My new Antea 365.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Kid_A

this is classic combination. looks awesome...



Lars.Fotograf said:


> My new Antea 365.
> 
> View attachment 1597506


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Apollo83

Antea KS with my old slide rule:


----------



## Apollo83

new lens = new antea pics... 

I think I've finally mastered what light/angle to use to get blue hands:


----------



## Tiger-rider

Trying to capture the blue hands


----------



## oca_9i




----------



## dr_thyme




----------



## dr_thyme




----------



## hidden830726

Stumbled upon this pic online.

The author reviewed the Stowa Antea KS41, but his Antea is with black bezel.

I assume its because of the lightning / reflection or with photoshop.

But it really look handsome. I wouldnt mind if this is one of the variant by Stowa.

Original thread: ¿ªÏäÊµÅÄ-Stowa Antea KS41 ¸üÐÂÕýÁ³£¡,µÂ¹ú±í - °®±í×å


----------



## jrc693

My Day Date on a mesh strap


----------



## siliway

this one is date-day version!!! v.nice!!!



jrc693 said:


> My Day Date on a mesh strap


----------



## Apollo83

My wife has been appropriating my Antea KS recently so I got her a new strap for that 'Summer' look - the light brown strap off the Antea B2B:


----------



## StufflerMike

Apollo83 said:


> My wife has been appropriating my Antea KS recently so I got her a new strap for that 'Summer' look - the light brown strap off the Antea B2B:
> 
> View attachment 8264161


Nice combo.


----------



## X2-Elijah

The more colourful / curvy variant of the antea (still counts as an Antea though! Right there in the name!):


----------



## MONTEMONT




----------



## grig




----------



## brainless

My old link from 2014 is broken.
Here is a new one:
https://cloud.web.de/ngcloud/extern...aOBNRXiLRZUFVMps0A&loginName=volker.ningelgen

Some of them are gone already...........

Volker ;-)


----------



## sleby

Stunning collection!!


----------



## platinumEX

The only Antea I own so far, INOX 2 prototype.

I think it's about time I clean it up a bit. A light polish with a cape cod cloth (came from previous owner with some minor scratches) and perhaps a more interesting strap.


----------



## sleby

where do you guys get those things?! damn, inox with a date, beautiful piece!


----------



## StufflerMike

sleby said:


> where do you guys get those things?! damn, inox with a date, beautiful piece!


Make an educated guess.


----------



## sleby

well i should say find, not get
i know you have to be on the right place at the right time for something like this rare, but still..


----------



## MONTEMONT

My ex...:think: :



















A watch what I really regrets to sold it...


----------



## Steve Poulton

I've never seen an Antea in person, is a Nomos really worth the premium over these? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kisho

Steve Poulton said:


> I've never seen an Antea in person, is a Nomos really worth the premium over these?


I believe that "worth" depends on the person.

That being said, side by side, a NOMOS Tangente and a Stowa Antea KS look nearly identical. The fact of the matter is, the Antea KS is powered by the Peseux 7001, the same movement NOMOS used prior to 2005. This is when NOMOS developed their own in-house movement, the Alpha caliber. It should be noted that the Alpha is heavily based on the Peseux 7001.

I guess the takeaway would be, if you're interested in the Bauhaus style, but not the NOMOS price tag, Stowa can help you out with that.


----------



## Steve Poulton

That's good to know, thanks for the info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

platinumEX said:


> The only Antea I own so far, INOX 2 prototype.
> 
> I think it's about time I clean it up a bit. A light polish with a cape cod cloth (came from previous owner with some minor scratches) and perhaps a more interesting strap.


It's funny. I loved this thing - thought is was absolutely stunning. I thought long and hard about selling, and after I did I wondered if I had made the right decision.

A few weeks later and I didn't even miss it one bit.

Until now.


----------



## raiusick

X2-Elijah said:


> The more colourful / curvy variant of the antea (still counts as an Antea though! Right there in the name!):


:think:


----------



## platinumEX

Bradjhomes said:


> It's funny. I loved this thing - thought is was absolutely stunning. I thought long and hard about selling, and after I did I wondered if I had made the right decision.
> 
> A few weeks later and I didn't even miss it one bit.
> 
> Until now.


Your amazing pictures are what introduced me to the watch and made me fall for it. I told myself I would own it or one of the LE INOX one day. After I somehow missed your sales post I was devastated and sure I'd never see it again. Later, when it popped up on WatchRecon I about had a heart attack and couldn't believe I was able to buy it. If I ever decide to sell you'll be the first to know!


----------



## Louie777




----------



## Sherhan

i like that jubilaum!


----------



## Furball

It was fun going through all these, I'd never seen a day/date Antea, and the prototypes are super-cool.

Do you guys know if there's a deployant buckle for the Antea?
I would love to get one for my croc strap if it's available.


----------



## StufflerMike

Double fold clasp is what they offer.


----------



## Furball

Any experience with them? Are they comfortable, or easy to use?
I will continue searching for them on their store, so far unable to locate them which is why I asked.


----------



## StufflerMike

They are standard, at least for the 390, 365. See pic


----------



## Furball

stuffler said:


> They are standard, at least for the 390, 365. See pic


I'll just email and ask if they'll sell me one.


----------



## Milwatch1.usa

Love it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sleby

A beautiful watch!
Mine is sadly not the cosc version and I think that it also doesn't have the AR coating.
Didn't even know that Stowa made that kind of version.


----------



## Sherhan

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1645827
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645828
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645829


i seldom come across an antea with the stowa logo on the dial!


----------



## whineboy

Enjoying a warm fall day in NYC:


----------



## Bradjhomes

Sherhan said:


> i seldom come across an antea with the stowa logo on the dial!


This was a LE.

However, all the current Anteas have the logo - next to Stowa rather than above.


----------



## StufflerMike

Sherhan said:


> i seldom come across an antea with the stowa logo on the dial!


Et voilá


----------



## oynag

Very cool face- don't often see that.


----------



## Sherhan

stuffler said:


> Et voilá


Very nice! Which model is this?! I thought jubilaum is hard to find but this is seldom seen!


----------



## StufflerMike

Sherhan said:


> Very nice! Which model is this?! I thought jubilaum is hard to find but this is seldom seen!


A limited edition for a Polish Watch Forum, only 25 pcs, some years back (2010). Klaudiusz arranged I could reach out to grasp no. 11/25, maybe my passion for German Watches and Stowa played a role.

Inspired by


----------



## Fikk

I never knew that it was based on this Omega. Thanks Mike


----------



## StufflerMike

Fikk said:


> I never knew that it was based on this Omega. Thanks Mike


Pleasure.
Would like to see another manufacturer taking up again that design or slightly similar. It's really smashing. IMHO.


----------



## robbery

stuffler said:


> Pleasure.
> Would like to see another manufacturer taking up again that design or slightly similar. It's really smashing. IMHO.


Just yesterday I saw the "1947" model from Dan Henry, a brand I've never heard of but which has some tempting offerings. Their site seems to be down at the moment so I can't retrieve any pictures .


----------



## StufflerMike

robbery said:


> Just yesterday I saw the "1947" model from Dan Henry, a brand I've never heard of but which has some tempting offerings. Their site seems to be down at the moment so I can't retrieve any pictures .


Well, here's a pic...









....not what I would buy to be honest. Most likely not the fit and finish I prefer and quartz is a no go.


----------



## robi1138

Not my watch but the one at Wind-Up on my wrist. Antea 41. Wanted to show anyone who's interested what it looks like on a 7.25" wrist


----------



## Sherhan

stuffler said:


> A limited edition for a Polish Watch Forum, only 25 pcs, some years back (2010). Klaudiusz arranged I could reach out to grasp no. 11/25, maybe my passion for German Watches and Stowa played a role.
> 
> Inspired by
> 
> View attachment 9703250


very very very nice!
thanks for the information!


----------



## Furball

Ray of sunshine on a rainy day
Antea KS on 6.75" wrist


----------



## robi1138

Antea KS 41


----------



## Furball




----------



## raiusick




----------



## Furball

^ Love that b2b, really want a green one.

Just got this butterfly buckle. I like it very much, really saves the straps.


----------



## frankcastle914

Antea KS41. 10 minutes old.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## Furball

my eyes are crap and this watch is small, so i get shots like this ^ and put them up on my monitor and I'm like 'Whoa!', lol...

It really is a pretty movement.


----------



## ehansen




----------



## OedipusFlex

whineboy said:


> Enjoying a warm fall day in NYC:
> 
> View attachment 9678562


This is beautiful. Is the 35mm version the b2b only being offered with small seconds (ks)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

OedipusFlex said:


> This is beautiful. Is the 35mm version the b2b only being offered with small seconds (ks)?


Yes because it features a different movement than its sisters in 36,5 and 39mm who have a central second.


----------



## 2nd-second

I love this thread. Antea KS is an amazing watch. I would like to see the new Junghans Form A before I choose wich one I'll buy.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## sleby

:O
best antea ever.


----------



## jam karet




----------



## Fikk

Antea 365 with Soprod A10


----------



## CCCP

Antea 390 (ETA 2824)


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## deepakprakash

stuffler said:


> Et voilá


@Mike: Is that the original Stowa crocodile strap? Or something else? Think I'll be placing an order for an Antea KS 39 soon and really torn about the strap option. Thanks!


----------



## Fikk

deepakprakash said:


> @Mike: Is that the original Stowa crocodile strap? Or something else? Think I'll be placing an order for an Antea KS 39 soon and really torn about the strap option. Thanks!


KS 39 ?
The small second (kleine sekunde) models are either 35.5mm or 41mm. The 39mm has a central second (like the 36.5mm).


----------



## deepakprakash

Fikk said:


> KS 39 ?
> The small second (kleine sekunde) models are either 35.5mm or 41mm. The 39mm has a central second (like the 36.5mm).


Sorry, my mistake. I meant the Klassik 39.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

No problem, just making sure you don't have a surprise


----------



## martz83

That gray strap is perfect!


----------



## Sherhan




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## sleby

damn, that inox truly is a stunning piece. if only there would be more of them..


----------



## Bradjhomes

sleby said:


> damn, that inox truly is a stunning piece. if only there would be more of them..


They made 20 or 25 of the original Inox


----------



## sleby

yes but i guess you know how hard it is to find one. do you still own it?
and i also like the prototype more


----------



## Bradjhomes

sleby said:


> yes but i guess you know how hard it is to find one. do you still own it?
> and i also like the prototype more


Yes, the prototype is still mine


----------



## Logiebear7

How big is your wrist? Looks great!


----------



## Logiebear7

Furball said:


> It was fun going through all these, I'd never seen a day/date Antea, and the prototypes are super-cool.
> 
> Do you guys know if there's a deployant buckle for the Antea?
> I would love to get one for my croc strap if it's available.
> 
> View attachment 9664242


How big is your wrist? Looks great!


----------



## vincentle7914

i don't know why i can't like the antea , even i tried


----------



## longshanks

Stowa Antea 365 with the 2892A2 thin movement. It was unclear to me when I ordered but the 2892A2 still comes with blued screws and engraved Stowa rotor, absolutely beautiful. I was also worried about the 365 size as I have thin wrists (17.5 centimetres) but am 190 centimetres tall, but still very proportional to both the wrist and overall size. Now to add some more straps!


----------



## whineboy

longshanks said:


> Stowa Antea 365 with the 2892A2 thin movement. It was unclear to me when I ordered but the 2892A2 still comes with blued screws and engraved Stowa rotor, absolutely beautiful. I was also worried about the 365 size as I have thin wrists (17.5 centimetres) but am 190 centimetres tall, but still very proportional to both the wrist and overall size. Now to add some more straps!


Beautiful watch, with a great movement. The 2892 is an order of magnitude better than the dirt-common 2824, IMHO (I have both).


----------



## vincentle7914

maybe i will buy one 🙂


----------



## superultramega

Yep, very impressed with my 2892 Antea! Handwinding is so smooth and instantaneous date change is charming.


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## superultramega

2892!


----------



## Furball

Oh thanks, that's the KS on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## StufflerMike

Pic taken at Stowa Hike 2018.


----------



## sleby




----------



## Logiebear7

ehansen said:


>


What model is this and what is your wrist size? Also which movement is in this Stowa?

Thanks!


----------



## Logiebear7

ehansen said:


>


Apologies if this posts twice... was wondering what your wrist size is and what model stowa this is.

Thanks 🙂


----------



## Fikk

The original post is from February 2017 so if you really want the answers you would have beter chances directly contacting the OP.

My guess is that it is an Antea 365 with a 2824.

The Antea has quite long lugs so this looks more like the 365 than the 390 to me but I can be mistaken. With the new logo, the majority of Antea 365/390 is automatic with the ETA 2824. Mine has a Soprod A10 but I think they (almost) all had the old logo.


----------



## Wanderfalken

That actually looks like the 390 to me. Look at the date placement and the length of the vertical line at 6 o'clock, under the date. That line is much longer on the 390 than the 365.

Additionally, the thickness, or width, of the lugs is thicker on the 390.


----------



## Fikk

Wanderfalken said:


> That actually looks like the 390 to me. Look at the date placement and the length of the vertical line at 6 o'clock, under the date. That line is much longer on the 390 than the 365.
> 
> Additionally, the thickness, or width, of the lugs is thicker on the 390.


Well spotted.
That's a 390 for sure.


----------



## Sebast975




----------



## Logiebear7

Fikk said:


> Wanderfalken said:
> 
> 
> 
> That actually looks like the 390 to me. Look at the date placement and the length of the vertical line at 6 o'clock, under the date. That line is much longer on the 390 than the 365.
> 
> Additionally, the thickness, or width, of the lugs is thicker on the 390.
> 
> 
> 
> Well spotted.
> That's a 390 for sure.
Click to expand...

Yup yup I got in touch with the owner and it is the 390 with the A10 movement on a 7.25" wrist.


----------



## dannyking

Logiebear7 said:


> Apologies if this posts twice... was wondering what your wrist size is and what model stowa this is.
> 
> Thanks &#55357;&#56898;


+1 to that. Are the lugs super long on this Stowa?


----------



## Logiebear7

dannyking said:


> Logiebear7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if this posts twice... was wondering what your wrist size is and what model stowa this is.
> 
> Thanks ��
> 
> 
> 
> +1 to that. Are the lugs super long on this Stowa?
Click to expand...

The lug to lug size is 47.80mm so pretty decent! Ps have answered that question above regarding wrist size ?


----------



## dorningarts

stunning! where did you get the strap?


Furball said:


> View attachment 10089762


----------



## J.A.R.V.I.S.

Hey guys, Just bought mine and thought I'd share.
I love the silver dial version but I just have too many other watches in that colour configuration. So I went with the Black dial 35mm KS variant.


----------



## nathantw666




----------



## JuNi




----------



## Tom Kellie

~ *Siblings*

Tom K.


----------



## JuNi

Tom Kellie said:


> View attachment 16323307
> 
> 
> ~ *Siblings*
> 
> Tom K.


Very nice pair. Until now - looking at your photo - I didn’t realize how clean theses left one appears. 

best regards JuNI


Tom Kellie said:


> View attachment 16323307
> 
> 
> ~ *Siblings*
> 
> Tom K.


----------

